# Dog the Bounty Hunter...Weapons???



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't normally watch this show but as I was channel surfing last night I paused to watch a few minutes, I had to laugh hysterically when I seen Dog and his crew using "Paintball" guns.

I suppose if you are not familiar with weapons one might be intimidated at the sight of a paintball gun but for me I just had to keep on laughing   

If you watch closely in this promo you can see the "Evil Guns"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you have seen his wife, you will instantly know he has to be a bad arse, gun or no gun... LMAO


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Dog is a convicted felon and actually served time in a Texas prison for murder from his biker gang days. I read somewhere that he was an 'enforcer' for his gang and then was 'born again' when he was serving time. I believe his 'bro' Tim and some of his other crew have similar backgrounds, which is why they can't carry guns. 

I haven't watched the show in a while, but used to get a laugh out of the fire extinguisher sized pepper spray they used to carry. It looked like a fire hose whenever they would squirt somebody! I guess the paintball guns are new for this season, sounds like it could get interesting!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I also surfed it last night. I did not see the paint ball gun but they were praying for the Lez Bull Dogger in the car. Could it be possible his wife is even larger? Amazing.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

fear the pepper spray and the american indian beadery in his hair! oh and the leather arm bands are sick!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Since they are apprehending criminals, I don't really care if they use water pistols. Whatever works...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

The "weapons" are all just for show. Actually, when they apprehend a skip, they just "ugly'em down". :doowapsta

Loves me some Dog the Bounty Hunter!


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Prime reason I don't watch tv much. Too much junk on. That said, he's doing work few can do and be successful and make money at it too puttin in on the tube. Capitalism works. More power to him and his bunch.

Byron


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Those aren't paint balls. They're pepper spray balls. 

Besides, Beth just suffocates them with those watermelons.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Didn't his bro 'Tim' get arrested for wearing his birthday suit while parked at a mall a while back? Think is defense was that he spilled orange juice on himself.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Da dawwwwg heheh


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

About a year ago we went into a store in Sugarland and he was picking up a few things. Two other guys were with him and both of them are on the show as well. He looks half crazy. My son talked to him for a second and was told that he was filming a show there about the prison he was in.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

11andy11 said:


> Didn't his bro 'Tim' get arrested for wearing his birthday suit while parked at a mall a while back? Think is defense was that he spilled orange juice on himself.


I'd forgotten about that. No telling what that fruit loop was really doing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> Didn't his bro 'Tim' get arrested for wearing his birthday suit while parked at a mall a while back? Think is defense was that he spilled orange juice on himself.


All he was wearing was a Rolex... :doowapsta


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

We have a joke at work about this show that is like "Rock of Love" in that the longer you watch it the dumber you get. However, I watch tv for entertainment and I laugh my *** off the whole time I watch Dog with that all time great mullet and the pirate looking shirts and those size J's on Beth, well there in a class of their own. But the paint ball guns, I know they hurt from what I heard but they might as well be toting red ryder bb guns.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> All he was wearing was a Rolex... :doowapsta


I think that was Metalman.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Those are paintball guns ... because he's a fellon? I get so easily confused these days. I thought Dog was one of those made for TV specials. I didn't know Dog was a 'real' guy. I thought Dog the Bounty Hunter was a role played by Patrick Swayze.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, I've watched that show before. Kind of an entertaining waste of time. I guess most shows are. I think the pepper ball paintball gun thing is pretty silly, reminds me of watching the Dukes of Hazzard where Bo and Luke had to use explosive arrows shot from a bow because they couldn't have a gun. That doesn't even make sense; maybe I am not remembering correctly.

Dog's show was cancelled for a while over some remarks that he made in a cell phone conversation with his son that was taped and sold to the National Enquirer magazine.

I guess he is back on the air. I haven't watched recently. Dog is a pretty colorful character.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

They are carrying pepperball guns. They are very effictive non-lethal measures. I carry one and they will stop an 80lb pit bull in its tracks. Belive me, we tried it out the other morning. That stuff will gag a maggot and they hurt like the dickins if you get hit. I love those things. Dog is what he is, a circus freak if you will but its great air time. Those guys are doing a very dangerous thing weilding the pepperball guns around dangerous armed felons. Someone could easily mistake them for a real firearm and shoot real bullets back. No way I would do that.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> Those are paintball guns ... because he's a fellon? I get so easily confused these days. I thought Dog was one of those made for TV specials. I didn't know Dog was a 'real' guy. I thought Dog the Bounty Hunter was a role played by Patrick Swayze.


I think Dog is the only cheesy Renegade rerun fanatic around. That Indian bounty hunter even had the beads in his hair.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> All he was wearing was a Rolex... :doowapsta


You mean a Rolex that says "Look at me"? Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
That is funny right there I don't care who you are.


----------

